# 'o sole se ne scenne



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei tradurre fedelmente, ma anche correttamente, questa frase napoletana, usando il verbo _scendere _(e non p.e. _tramontare_). In teoria, ci sarebbero quattro possibiltà:

1. il sole scende
2. il sole si scende
3. il sole ne scende
4. il sole se ne scende

La seconda non mi sembra corretta, la terza non mi pare logica, la prima forse va bene, ma secondo me, non esprime esattamente il senso originale. Quindi opterei per la quarta, ma non so se va bene anche in italiano (standard). 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Cosimo, allora sono contento .


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Eh, sì, è un normale pleonasmo anche in italiano ...



Sì, infatti era questo il mio dubbio, perché ho notato che nel napoletano le costruzioni di questo tipo sono assai frequenti (almeno nelle canzoni che conosco).

Ma ... Mi pare che forse non si tratti necessariamente d'un "puro" pleonasmo inutile. Insomma, "scende" significa quello che sifìgnifica (hehe), ma "se ne scende" mi pare più "forte", più "definitivo" ... Un po' come la differenza tra "vado" e "me ne vado". Ma forse mi sbaglio, forse per il napoletano questa mia "interpretazione" non vale ...


----------



## violadaprile

Il pleonasmo è una figura retorica che ha il suo senso anche se "puro" 
Ha una funzione come tutte le figure retoriche. Concordo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A botta calda, mi viene da osservare che, mentre "scende" sarebbe meramente fattuale (non c'è "partecipazione affettiva" da parte del sole), con "se ne scende" invece, siamo di fronte ad un suo assai più pronunciato coinvolgimento: prossimo alla personificazione dell'astro.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Credo come anche nel caso di "me ne vado" che non significa solo il fatto di "allontanarmi" ma esprime anche la decisione di "andar via _da dove_ (per cui *ne*) mi trovo e non restarci". E quindi come se il sole potesse decidere se scendere o no, ma decide di "scendersene"... (ovviamente )


----------



## pizzi

Ciao francis , io porrei un po' di attenzione nella traduzione di _scendere_, quando si tratta di dialetti meridionali. Con tale verbo si esprime il moto da un punto superiore a uno inferiore, in forme ben più elastiche rispetto all'area di significato italiano.
_
Scendi il cane_, ad esempio, significa porta fuori Fido.
Una ragazza che _se n'è scesa_ (scinnuta) ha perso la verginità.
_Gli sono scesi_ testimonia l'ingresso nella pubertà di un ragazzino.
_Sono sceso a Pasqua/agosto/Natale_ viene detto dallo studente o dal lavoratore che vive al Nord, e torna alla casa avita in alcuni periodi di ferie.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... io porrei un po' di attenzione nella traduzione di _scendere_, quando si tratta di dialetti meridionali. Con tale verbo si esprime il moto da un punto superiore a uno inferiore, in forme ben più elastiche rispetto all'area di significato italiano. _Scendi il cane_, ad esempio, significa porta fuori Fido ...



Grazie, Piz , per l'informazione. Infatti, mi pare di aver sentito qualcosa tipo "Scendi il cane dal divano!" (nel senso di "fallo scendere"), ma ora non sono del tutto sicuro se mi ricordo bene ... E' possibile, cioè l'uso transitivo del verbo _scendere _(sia regionale o meno) ?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì nel dialetto meridionale, ma no nell'italiano comune.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Cosimo. Ho capito. Come si direbbe nell'italiano comune/standard la stessa cosa? Cioè se voglio "che tu faccia scendere il cane dal divano", ti dico "fai scendere il cane ..." oppure c'è qualche verbo o espressione più adeguata o usata?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Fai scendere/porta giù/butta giù/caccia/leva ecc. il cane dal divano.

Tendenzialmente potrei dirti che l'uso transitivo di scendere è lecito; in effetti lo usano in molti, e anche a me talvolta accade, nel discorso informale tra conterranei meridionali, come estensione di forme dialettali nella lingua ufficiale (bada bene, la mia prima lingua è assolutamente l'italiano; pure, per l'abitudine a vivere in un contesto meridionale, la mistura dell'una e dell'altra sintassi - coscientemente, di solito - capita sovente nel parlato meno sorvegliato, più familiare). Tuttavia, va detto che in realtà questa forma è per l'italiano del tutto aliena, e forse è sopravvissuta nei ceppi dialettali del napoletano e del siciliano per una diretta derivazione latina, da un verbo transitivo in latino, o avente entrambe le forme, divenuto intransitivo in italiano (non ne sono certo, ma è più che probabile).

OT: domani o lunedì ci sentiamo via posta, per quella cosa che sappiamo


----------



## pizzi

Italiano: _fai scendere il cane dal divano_.

Italiano meridionale parlato e popolare: _scendi il cane dal divano_.

Anche i dialetti settentrionali hanno le loro perle...


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... e forse è sopravvissuta nei ceppi dialettali del napoletano e del siciliano per una diretta derivazione latina, da un verbo transitivo in latino, o avente entrambe le forme, divenuto intransitivo in italiano ...


Infatti, anche nello spagnolo (descender) c'esistono entrambi gli usi, sia quello transitivo che intransitivo.


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> E' possibile l'uso transitivo del verbo _scendere_?



Certo! _Scendere le scale_, ad esempio.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Certo! _Scendere le scale_, ad esempio.


Vero  (non mi è venuto in mente). Ma(h), _scendere le scale_ non è la stessa cosa che _scendere il cane._ Nel primo caso le _scale _rimangono ferme, invece nel secondo caso, il _cane _no ...

Buona notte a tutti, visto che il sole _se n'è sceso _...


----------



## ☺

Secondo me c'è una sfumatura diversa tra "fai scendere il cane dal divano" e "scendi il cane dal divano": la prima significa che fai un gesto affinché il cane scenda da solo dal divano, ad es. accompagnarlo se ha un collare, spingerlo un po' ecc., però il cane scende da solo; la seconda mi dice che prendi il cane di peso, in braccio, e lo metti giù tu


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sul verbo scendere usato transitivamente esiste già un thread:

Verbo (in)transitivo scendere


----------

